
Show HN: Siri shortcut to delete EXIF metadata from pictures before sharing them - gcatalfamo
https://www.icloud.com/shortcuts/86ae877e43fd4de18a196efd7f394e1f
======
gcatalfamo
Hi! I made it for personal use and I thought somebody else here might find it
useful!

It works with pdf as well, although it wasn’t invented for that.

If you find it too verbose it’s sufficient to delete the “show result” actions
from the shortcut.

Happy new year and cheers!

